# potentialfrei schalten



## RSP (15 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mein erster Post.
Zunächst mal vorab Entschuldigung für meine laienhaften Kenntnisse. Ich beschäftige mich eher hobbymäßig mit Schaltungen vor allem für private Geräte. 

Ich habe ein Steuergerät, welches einen potentialfreien Schaltkontakt als Ausgang hat.
Mit diesem Schaltausgang möchte ich nun ein 230 V Gerät  ein- und ausschalten.
Soweit ja ganz einfach.
Nun liegt aber dem Steuergerät ein entsprechendes Kabel für diesen Schaltkontakt und auf diesem Kabel steht "nur potentialfrei"
Heißt das nun, dass man diesen Schaltausgang nicht direkt als Schalter verwenden darf?
Logisch ist das ja nicht aber man wird sich ja was gedacht haben als man diese Markierung auf dem Kabel angebracht hat.
Oder bedeutet das, dass nur das Kabel nicht mit Spannung beschaltet werden darf?

Viele Grüße und Danke schon mal
RSP


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 September 2017)

Hallo RSP,
wie soll denn irgendwas passieren, wenn Du auf das Kabel keine Spannung geben darfst? Das wäre ja als wenn Du durch einen Wasserschlauch kein Wasser schicken darfst.
Was Du allerdings kontrollieren musst ist, was der Ausgang (max. Spannung und Strom, AC und/oder DC) schalten kann. Die Aufschrift auf dem Kabel ist in meinen Augen sinnfrei.

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## RSP (15 September 2017)

Hi Oliver,

erst mal Danke für Deine Antwort.
In der Beschreibung des Geräts steht nur dass über ein Relais der Schaltausgang betätigt wird.
Keine weiteren Angaben.


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 September 2017)

Gut, soweit ein Kontakt vom Relais nicht intern irgendwo angeschlossen ist wäre das dann ja potentialfrei. Nicht schön ist allerdings, dass die sich nicht dazu äußern was man da dran hängen kann. 220V Verbraucher geht zwar meistens, aber dann wäre dennoch der maximal zulässige Strom interessant.


----------



## acid (15 September 2017)

Ich denke, du kannst das durchaus so machen, wie du das geplant hattest. Wozu dieser Warnhinweis gut ist weiß ich aber auch nicht. 

Einen Schaltplan/Schema von deinem Steuergerät hast du nicht zufällig? Oder eine genaue Bezeichnung?


----------



## RSP (15 September 2017)

Ja das hat mich auch stutzig gemacht. Das in Verbindung mit der Hinweis auf dem Kabel. Deshalb habe ich hier auch noch mal gepostet.
Es könnte ja so zu verstehen sein, dass man eben potentialfrei bleiben soll und über ein weiteres Schaltrelais die Spannung auf das weitere Gerät gibt, oder?


----------



## RSP (15 September 2017)

@acid

Nein leider habe ich keinen Schaltplan.
Das Gerät ist ein PH-Redox-System aus Frankreich.
Hersteller CCEI Modell Phenix

Geschaltet werden soll damit eine Salzelektrolyse, die jedoch nicht von CCEI ist.


----------



## acid (15 September 2017)

OK, die Anleitung ist typisch französicher Müll, aber gut. 
Da deren Salzelektrolyse wohl eine eigene Versorgungsspannung hat, und laut Beschreibung über einen Schaltkontakt angesteuert wird (Ich spreche diese Sprache nicht, gucke nur Bilder an), denke ich du kannst das Kabel als einfachen Schaltkontakt verwenden, so wie du es wolltest.


----------



## RSP (15 September 2017)

Vielen Dank.
Woher stammt denn das Bild? In der Anleitung ist das nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Heinileini (16 September 2017)

Dieser Thread ist anscheinend prädestiniert, die Phantasie zu beflügeln, aber Dein Vorschlag, lieber acid, ...


acid schrieb:


> ... denke ich du kannst das Kabel als einfachen Schaltkontakt verwenden ...


... geht entschieden zu weit. Die Hersteller von SchaltKontakten wollen doch auch leben!
Ausserdem wären dann ja schon zwei Schaltkontakte im Spiel. Wer will entscheiden, ob die beiden parallel oder in Reihe geschaltet werden müssen?

Lösungsansatz 1: 
Das Kabel ist zu lang und der Hinweis ist nur an einem (in Worten: 1) Ende des Kabels angebracht: 
Man könnte das Kabel so ablängen, dass der Hinweis den TE nicht mehr irritieren muss. Der TE könnte ein gutes Werk tun und das kurze KabelStückchen mit dem wertvollen Hinweis bei ebay einstellen.

Lösungsansatz 2: 
Das Kabel ist zu kurz: 
Man verwendet ein anderes Kabel, das nicht mit dem Hinweis ausgestattet ist. Der TE könnte ein gutes Werk tun und das lange, aber dennoch zu kurze KabelStück mit dem wertvollen Hinweis bei ebay einstellen.

Lösungsansatz 3: 
Das Kabel hat genau die richtige Länge:
a) wie unter Lösungsansatz 2 beschrieben verfahren
oder
b) wie unter Lösungsansatz 1 beschrieben verfahren, aber nicht vergessen das Kabel entsprechend zu verlängern.

Gehe ich fehl in der Annahme, dass das Kabel nicht zum LieferUmfang des Salzelektrolyseurs gehört?
- Falls ja: das Kabel mit dem Hinweis wird so begeistert sein, an einem potenzialfreien SchaltKontakt angeschlossen zu werden, dass es die Marseillaise vorwärts und rückwärts singt.
- Falls nein: müsst ihr das Rätsel alleine lösen.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## RSP (18 September 2017)

Hallo,

also ich habe am Wochenende die Anlage eingebaut und es funktioniert alles wie es soll.
was ich aber mit der doch sehr merkwürdigen Antwort von Dir Heinileini anfangen soll weiß ich nicht.

Aber vielleicht steckt sogar etwas mehr Wahrheit in Deiner Antwort als Du Dir selbst vorstellen kannst.
Und zwar in Lösung 1.
In der Anleitung steht, dass man das Kabel in der Tat teilen soll. Das Kabel gehört übrigens zum Lieferumfang des Steuergeräts und nicht zur Salzelektrolyse.
Nimmt man nun das Ende mit dem Warnhinweis und benutzt dies für den Schalteingang, der potentialfrei geschaltet wird und das andere Ende als Schaltausgang passt es sogar mit dem Hinweis.
Das Kabel war ein fertig konfektioniertes Kabel mit zwei Steckern.

Aber wie auch immer. 
Das Steuergerät ist nun in Betrieb und alles funktioniert.

In desem Sinne.
Vielen Dank

Gruß
RSP


----------



## Heinileini (20 September 2017)

@RSP
Sorry, RSP, wenn ich Dir mit meiner Antwort KopfGrimmen bereitet habe!
Das war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint.


RSP schrieb:


> ... was ich aber mit der doch sehr merkwürdigen Antwort von Dir Heinileini anfangen soll weiß ich nicht. ...
> Aber vielleicht steckt sogar etwas mehr Wahrheit in Deiner Antwort als Du Dir selbst vorstellen kannst. ...


Hauptsache, Du hast das Rätsel gelöst und alles funktioniert wunschgemäss. 
Ich verstehe das Anliegen des Herstellers des SalzelektrolyseApparats so, dass das Schalten der Spannung nur durch einen potenzialfreien Kontakt geschehen darf/soll und das ist ja gegeben.
Hätte der Hinweis auf dem Kabel des SalzelektrolyseGerätes gestanden, wäre alles klar gewesen und niemand sich den Kopf zerbrochen - vermutlich.
Mit potenzialfrei ist nicht gemeint, dass das Kabel keine Spannung führen darf (dann wäre das Kabel ja überflüssig), sondern dass die Spannung aus dem Gerät kommt und nicht aus der Steuerung geliefert wird.
Ob der Hinweis auf dem Kabel nun so überflüssig ist, wie ein Kropf, das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Wie gesagt, verstanden hätte ich es, wenn der Hinweis vom Hersteller des SalzelektrolyseGeräts gekommen wäre.
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## acid (21 September 2017)

Freut mich, dass alles so funktioniert wie gewollt. Das Bild stammt übrigens aus einer Anleitung deren Salzelektrolyse, hab ich auf deren Webseite gefunden. 

@Heinileini
Da ich mich jetzt nicht nur mit TIA sondern auch noch mit Eplan rumärgern darf, war deine Antwort für mich wertvoll. Ich bin jetzt nicht mehr ganz so mies gelaunt


----------

